# Good Films for Children?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd really have to know the age of the child before I could ever make a recommendation. What's developmentally appropriate for one age may not be at all suitable for a child even a few years younger.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Joe B said:


> I'd really have to know the age of the child before I could ever make a recommendation. What's developmentally appropriate for one age may not be at all suitable for a child even a few years younger.


6-9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

A TV series, not a film, but - Avatar: The Last Airbender (the animated series)



> It's a kid's show, I'll acknowledge, but it's as sophisticated as kid's shows come. It starts slow, I'll say, Stick with it. It carefully builds its world brick by brick, and treats its characters with the same level of diligence as Treme or Game of Thrones. Its storytelling matures along with its young heroes, and it tells one of the greatest redemption stories in TV history. It's got action, romance, tragedy, comedy, and tiny little sheep with koala faces.


https://kotaku.com/avatar-the-last-airbender-is-one-of-the-greatest-tv-sh-1787285748


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

I have four kids and these were some of their favourites, at around those ages:

Disney's animated 'Beauty and the Beast'.
Basil, The Great Mouse Detective
The Aristocats
The Fox and the Hound
Pinocchio
Shrek
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
The Little Prince (1974)
Hugo
City of Ember
Finding Nemo
Toy Story
Up
The Iron Giant
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
The Sound of Music
The Jungle Book (animated)
Peter Pan
101 Dalmations (animated)
Enchanted
Bolt
The Water Horse
Charlotte's Web
ET
Madeline
Marley & Me
Mrs Doubtfire

From around 9, they loved the James Bond films, particularly the tongue in cheek appeal of the Roger Moore era.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

The kids have reminded me about:

Ratatouille
Gnomeo and Juliet
Madagascar
Shark Tale
Monsters, Inc


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Hayao Miyazaki. Pick one - any one. _Spirited Away_ is a freakishly awesome masterpiece of sheer genius, the beauty and wonder of which may never be equalled or surpassed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2019)

Disney movies are pretty hard to go wrong with - I know some people will complain that this one or that one has some political agenda, or some hidden message - kids don't see that. My kids all liked them.

If you are Christian, my kids really enjoyed VeggieTales - drove me crazy, but they loved them.

My wife and my kids really like Secondhand Lions - cute movie, and not animated (after a while you get tired of animation).


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My top 20 kids movies:
1. Spirited Away - as Totenfeier said, you can't go wrong with this one.
2. Wall-E - Best Pixar film.
3. Fantastic Mr. Fox - Great Wes Anderson film.
4. Ratatouille - VERY underrated Pixar.
5. Toy Story
6. The Incredibles
7. Inside Out
8. Toy Story 3
9. Up
10. Your Name
11. Toy Story 4
12. My Neighbor Totoro
13. Monsters, Inc.
14. Toy Story 2
15. Coco
16. Finding Nemo
17. Porco Rosso
18. Kiki's Delivery Service
19. The Iron Giant
20. Beauty and the Beast

All of them are classics that every kids should see.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I won't argue against Spirited Away being great, but it's not for everybody, either. Personally, I love Castle in the Sky, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, and The Cat Returns among Studio Ghibli films.

Generally, you can expose kids to films you think they might like, but they may or not be interested in them. Be prepared for either reaction.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Really disliked Spirited Away, personally. I thought My Neighbor Totoro (subtitled version, hated the English dubs) was nice, especially the drawings. My first film I watched in the theatre was the Black Stallion. I still love it.

I thought Emperor's New Groove was hilarious, also Mega Mind, and the first Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> 6-9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go with Disney, always a winner.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I would suggest _Bedknobs and Broomsticks_ with Dame Angela Lansbury in the main role. As a kid, I watched this film over ten times on one of our local TV stations.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Try Frozen (also a Disney aka Mouseschwitz), unless you are worried about never getting that bloody song out of your head....

My girls have enjoyed most of the films already mentioned, and also the Hotel Transylvania series. If you want to give them long-term psychological damage, the 1978 British animated Watership Down is a must! Came with the tagline "You've read the book, you've seen the film, now taste the pie".


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> My girls have enjoyed most of the films already mentioned, and also the Hotel Transylvania series. *If you want to give them long-term psychological damage, the 1978 British animated Watership Down is a must!* Came with the tagline "You've read the book, you've seen the film, now taste the pie".


the Grave of the Fireflies might be even better

otherwise (not yet mentioned)
The Land Before Time 1-10
The Secret Life of Pets 1+2
Peter Rabbit
The Never Ending Story
Capture the Flag
The Jungle Book


----------

